# Catfish Planer Boards



## CT (Jun 30, 2009)

Last year added inline planer boards to my catfish arsenal while rigging new boat. I always enjoyed drifting for winter trophy blue catfish, but disliked depending on wind to target an area. So switched from side drift to rear drift with rod rack on back, drift sock and trolling motor to control direction. Also wanted to run six rods which required planer boards to increase spread. Looked around for some planer boards and thought what I found were a little pricey plus not big enough to drag 4 ounces of weight. After about year of R&D thought I would share with you folks what is working for me. Asked a friend to do a drawing and added pictures if any are interested in making their own.
Iâ€™m using 2 Â½ backer rod for float started with white and last time went to purchase more they only had dark grey didnâ€™t like it at first but now think I like it better as more visible on water. Tried several adhesives to glue keel into foam and found clear gorilla glue works great just be sure to wet both surfaces before applying. Played with position and length of release clip post found 4 Â½ length set back 2 Â½ from front worked best. Release clips itâ€™s your choice but I like the off-shore tackle OR-16 (orange) inline planer board release clips. A friend likes the OR-19 (red) clips but they have a pin and you have to fight planer board to boat to get it off. I use braid main line and sometime the line will pull out of orange clip...not often. Rather the board release and slide down line while reeling in a big one. Rear pigtail/corkscrew swivels work well for me. I prefer the single curl of off shore tackle pigtails.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Cool design, dbullard made me a couple and I just started using them, especially when pulling with trolling motor. Really helps add to buffet you present.


----------



## dbullard1 (Jun 29, 2016)

*Proof is in the pudding*

I was fortunate to be on some of the field trial runs with Morris (CT )
I had bought some on line but they were small and just not cutting it and after seeing Morrisâ€™ I made some almost like them . He has improved my release clip post by making me some. 
I know several trips our big fish have come on the boards and a day where it started out foggy and glass like conditions and we caught at least 4 or 5 fish over 20lbs. See pic from last year no wind.







The days of I canâ€™t drift there is no wind are gone. Too much wind limits me more know.


----------



## CT (Jun 30, 2009)

It's been a group effort on planer boards and new setup on boat with Bullard and Fin.


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

I'm mot so ingenious to build my own, however, these work really good! Never really though about drift fishing with them, but I'll try it!


----------

